# cecostomy tube placement



## lrogerson (Nov 11, 2011)

My MD is wanting to place a cecostomy tube in a patient (child) in the office and have them go to radiology dept of hospital for a "spit" test to ensure proper placment.  In the past we have done this in OR, but are looking to find a more cost effecient way to handle this.  Our MD does not trust radiologist to place tube at this time.  I have looked for a HCPCS code for the tube set itself and found A4301 and we would use 43760 to code procedure, I believe.  I was wondering if anyone had handled it this way and whether that code is typically reimburseable by carriers.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Nov 11, 2011)

43760 is change of a gastrostomy tube - that doesn't sound like what you are doing. 
A4301 is a vascular catheter and not appropriate for this. 
Is your doctor using guidance for placing the tube?  if so, look at 49442.


----------

